# Glow plug testing



## Chris129 (Apr 13, 2018)

How much resistance should a glow plug have to be good?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

2 ohm max but they need to b disconnected from each other..
I don’t trust the ohm test.
I ALWAYS takem out and count to 10... they should be cherry red, by 10.


----------



## Chris129 (Apr 13, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> 2 ohm max but they need to b disconnected from each other..
> I don’t trust the ohm test.
> I ALWAYS takem out and count to 10... they should be cherry red, by 10.


Thanks tor your come back. I had to buy new ones. Tested them on a 12V batt. and it takes about 30 sec. to glow red.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Be sure to test them before installing.


----------

